# Lowryder?



## Darktide (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this strain?

I heard it has an autoflowering gene or something and pretty much flowers right away?

thanks


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 26, 2007)

Got to the top of the page and do a search and you should find lots of info.


----------

